# 20 Millionen Schaden: Schlag gegen Dialer-Abzocker



## sascha (27 Januar 2005)

> Computer-Mafia flog auf
> Osnabrück (Eb.)
> Der Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück ist am Mittwoch ein Schlag gegen international agierende Computer-Kriminelle gelungen, die einen Schaden von über 20 Millionen Euro angerichtet haben.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung

Die Herrschaften sollten uns auch bekannt sein, nicht wahr?


----------



## stieglitz (27 Januar 2005)

Na, das ist ja wenigstens mal eine schöne Nachricht. :lol: 
Mich wundert es nur, dass diese Nachricht bei keinen anderen online
Medien verbreitet wird. Oder hab ich was übersehen?
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Herrschaften sollten uns auch bekannt sein, nicht wahr?



Ja, z. B. von hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1047&highlight=teenxxx
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7789&highlight=teenxxx
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5297&highlight=teenxxx
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2021&highlight=teenxxx
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2462&highlight=teenxxx
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2660&highlight=teenxxx
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2277&highlight=teenxxx
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1164&highlight=liquid
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2361&highlight=1970




			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert es nur, dass diese Nachricht bei keinen anderen online Medien verbreitet wird.


Weil die Veröffentlichung erst wenige Stunden jung ist.


----------



## stieglitz (27 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die Veröffentlichung erst wenige Stunden jung ist.


Und die Osnabrücker Zeitung nicht sehr verbreitet ist


----------



## Kalle59 (27 Januar 2005)

Mafiöse Strukturen offenbart das ganze doch. Hoffentlich erfolgt einmal ein Umdenken des Gesetzgebers in Sachen Mehrwertenummer und ein Ende der Dialerbranche.  
Einst dürfte ja wohl auch klar sein, das wird schwer, bei einer so boomenden Wachstumsbranche!!!


----------



## sascha (27 Januar 2005)

Schön in diesem Zusammenhang eine Aussage von Smigel aus dem *April 2003*:



> Hehe liegt vielleicht daran das bei Ermittlungen herauskommen würde das der ganze Krempel aus Deutschland kommt, oder warum betreibt eine Firma aus Amerika einen Server in Deutschland(Köln, wenn ich mich nicht irre).



Knapp zwei Jahre später kommen die Ermittlungsbehörden auch schon drauf


----------



## Plattenputzer (27 Januar 2005)

Hoffentlich kommen die Behörden an die 20 Mio ran, damit die Geschädigten ihre Kohle wiederbekommen. 
Weil sonst: 6 Monate auf Bewährung und das "geraubte" Geld in Amiland gut angelegt.... 
Mal abwarten.


----------



## Insider (27 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Knapp zwei Jahre später kommen die Ermittlungsbehörden auch schon drauf


Wieso? Das läuft doch schon länger und bis man was in trockene Tücher bringt braucht es eben seine Zeit - siehe > HIER < die Meldung vom 26.11.2003, im selben Zusammenhang.

Allerdings war damals die Sachbearbeitung noch in einem südlichen Bundesland, bevor die STA und Kripo in Osnabrück sich sauber ins Zeug gelegt haben.


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Januar 2005)

Jetzt auch bei Heise


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2005)

Das Orginal:
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/nordwest/10237224.html

cp


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2005)

> Bei den Durchsuchungen am Mittwoch seien umfangreiches Beweismaterial und Vermögenswerte sichergestellt worden. Diese sollten zur Entschädigung der Opfer dienen



Hmm Rückgewinnungshilfe ?Da gibts vermutlich ein Windhundrennen bei den Geschädigten (Wer zuerst mit nem Titel kommt erhält Kohle). Opfer sollten diesbezüglich mal mit ihrem Anwalt Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## A John (27 Januar 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich kommen die Behörden an die 20 Mio ran, damit die Geschädigten ihre Kohle wiederbekommen.
> Weil sonst: 6 Monate auf Bewährung und das "geraubte" Geld in Amiland gut angelegt....
> Mal abwarten.


Exakt hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.
*Riesige Gewinne bei minimalem Risiko.*

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2005)

Mensch, dass ist ja eine Killah Meldung. Paderborn? Ob es wohl einen porschefahrerenden Adultwebmaster weniger gibt? Gehoert der Porsche auch zu den sichergestellten Sachen? Vielleicht kann man den dann ja bald guenstig ersteigern 

Ein schoener Tag...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Gehoert der Porsche auch zu den sichergestellten Sachen? Vielleicht kann man den dann ja bald guenstig ersteigern
> Ein schoener Tag...


Nein, wird nicht versteigert. Den brauchen die Verfolger damit sie schneller auf der Datenautobahn fahren können.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2005)

... aber immerhin haben ´se das Teil! :lol:


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Januar 2005)

Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber immerhin haben ´se das Teil! :lol:


Sichere Erkenntnis oder nur Vermutung?


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Januar 2005)

In Internet wird für bestimmte Kreise ungemütlich: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55622


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Sichere Erkenntnis...


  ...und seinen BMW gleich noch dazu.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Männer wurden verhaftet, ... Als tatverdächtig gelten insgesamt sechs Personen.


hmm, dann fehlen aber welche. Paderborn 1x, Riga 1x, bleiben noch 4. Zwei von der Panama-Seychellenfirma, evtl, blieben noch 2. Das dürften die zwei neben J*A* sein. Sind wir schon bei 0???
"Wo bleibt Majestix", fragt der Druide... Nur so als Beispiel.
Dennoch: Ein schöner Tag, sollte man sich ein Grolsh, ein Becks oder ein Holsten gönnen an einem solchen Tag. Aus der Dose - und dann ab in den zypriotischen Mülleimer.
...und dann im jagin zu lesen "PS: Würde mich auch gar nicht überraschen, wenn einer mit dahinter steckt den jeder kennt..."
Kann ja nur von einem newbie kommen, der keine Ahnung hat, oder? Die Zigarrenraucher und Schampusverschütter der oberen Liga äußern sich ja wohl nicht öffentlich


----------



## Qoppa (28 Januar 2005)

So, so: 20 Mio. € Schaden. Und wer hat denn alles daran mitverdient?

Also mal über den Daumen:

16% Umsatzsteuer für den Staat: 3,2 Mio. 
(dazu noch einmal Steuern auf die Gewinne der verschiedenen Unternehmen in der Abschöpfungskette)
- ob man die nicht sinnvoll in eine Aufstockung der Ermittlungsbehörden investieren sollte? Dann geht´s beim nächsten Mal vielleicht schneller.

ca. 15-20% (je nach Konstruktion) für die Telcos, die Nummernvermietung, Abrechnung und Inkassobüttelbeauftragung übernommen haben: 3-4 Mio.
(das waren laut Forumsberichten Dt. Telekom,  Komtel, Netzwelt/Goodlines/Worldlines, Colt Telecom )

weiter kräftige Ausschüttungen an hunderte von Webmastern, die das "beworben" haben ....

und dann nicht zu vergessen: Lizenzzahlungen für den "Autodownload-Dialer" (Originalzitat)
(-> ActiveX, Ausschaltung von Schutzprogrammen und Firewall, Selbstlöschung ...)
..... nach den verschiedenen Geschädigtenberichten (Webdialer ...., od-teen**.exe usw.) eben die gute alte "Crosskirk-software", die folgendermaßen angeboten wurde:


> Mit dem Autodownload-Dialer können User kostenpflichtige Internetinhalte einfach über die Telefonrechnung bezahlen. Das Autodownload-Dialer-Tool wird durch das Einsetzen eines normalen Hyperlinks in Ihre Seiten integriert. Ihr User klickt auf das Autodownload-Dialer – Icon und der Dialer wird automatisch von unserem Server herunter geladen; er installiert sich auf dem Rechner des Users völlig selbständig innerhalb weniger Sekunden (nur 23kb).
> *Weder Sie noch Ihr User benötigen technische Vorkenntnisse*.



--> also von ***** [eine Firma, die es nicht mag, wenn man sie hier nennt, da sie gerade dabei ist, sich ein sauberes Image zuzulegen, um dann auch mal in den TecDax zu aufzusteigen  :roll: ]




> Die beiden Haupttäter der so genannten Dialer-Mafia ...


Man merke sich: keine Mafia ohne Paten


----------



## Telekomunikacja (28 Januar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/nordwest/10237224.html



Könnte mir jemand den Gefallen tun, den Artikel hier als Zitat zu posten?

Mein Browser spielt mir Streiche, die Seite ist nicht erreichbar o.ä.

Herzlichen Dank!  :bussi:


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Januar 2005)

NOZ schrieb:
			
		

> Nordwest 	27.01.2005
> -
> Computer-Mafia flog auf
> Osnabrück (Eb.)
> ...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (28 Januar 2005)

@ Jurist

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2005)

Könnte mir bitte jemand mitteilen,an welcher ADRESSE...
edit: hat sich erledigt, Wald vor lauter Bäumen...


----------

